# Need some ideas for my company's halloween party



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Start slowly playing forest sounds throughout the office, ravens croaking, owls hooting, wolves howling, etc. one every other day, then one a day, then multiple times, that sort of thing.

Buy a white pumpkin from the local farmer's market and make a jack o' lantern.

Invites are white Leaves written with party info in purple or black ink. Scatter them throughout the office, no names, just leaves in hallways, desks, chairs, etc.

All costumes must have some white, a little or a lot, but some.


----------



## katester (Oct 1, 2009)

oooh very good ideas, especially like the invites  Thanks!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice ideas Spats!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

No problem, happy to help.


----------

